# Another poisonous tree?



## Squirrelgirl88 (Aug 26, 2011)

Our neighbor has Mimosa Trees - also know as Silk trees. They get fluffy little pink flowers on them in the summer and then huge seed pods 6-7 inches in length. The trees overhang our goat pasture, and I just read that the seed pods are posionous to animals. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## elevan (Aug 26, 2011)

The seeds contain a neurotoxin that is poisonous to humans, livestock and pets.  I wouldn't chance it with my goats...trim that tree (the part that overhangs your property)


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Aug 27, 2011)

crap

Not what I wanted to hear, but thank you. I doubt the neighbor will trim the tree, he's REALLY proud of it. I guess we just won;t put them in that part of the pasture until the pods have all dropped and I've been able to remove them.

crap


----------



## secuono (Aug 27, 2011)

If it's a small area, you could add a fence so they will stay out of the area.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 27, 2011)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> crap
> 
> Not what I wanted to hear, but thank you. I doubt the neighbor will trim the tree, he's REALLY proud of it. I guess we just won;t put them in that part of the pasture until the pods have all dropped and I've been able to remove them.
> 
> crap


Did you ask your neighbor about maybe cutting the overhanging branches?  I would.  But if he wishes you not to touch the tree, then as a good neighbor I would definitely respect his wishes and do what you posted and wait until all the pods fell.  Shame to have to do that though.  I hope your neighbor will understand the danger his tree, though beautiful, has on his neighbors animals.   It doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## elevan (Aug 27, 2011)

I guess I'm not as nice as everyone else...I would let him know of the danger to my livestock and children and politely ask him to trim the branches overhanging MY property...if he refused well then _*I*_ would trim the branches overhanging MY property as is my legal right since they were over MY property.  Consideration for the full mature size of a tree or shrub should be considered prior to planting as overhang onto a neighbor's property gives them the right to trim what overhangs their property.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 27, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> I guess I'm not as nice as everyone else...I would let him know of the danger to my livestock and children and politely ask him to trim the branches overhanging MY property...if he refused well then _*I*_ would trim the branches overhanging MY property as is my legal right since they were over MY property.  Consideration for the full mature size of a tree or shrub should be considered prior to planting as overhang onto a neighbor's property gives them the right to trim what overhangs their property.


x2

Legally speaking, you have the right to trim them but as a courtesy may want to offer the neighbor a chance to do it themselves.


----------



## kstaven (Aug 27, 2011)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Legally speaking, you have the right to trim them but as a courtesy may want to offer the neighbor a chance to do it themselves.


I agree. Never hurts to keep it friendly with a neighbor.


----------



## fmizula (Aug 28, 2011)

are the little berries on painted maples poisonous??>


----------



## kstaven (Aug 29, 2011)

fmizula said:
			
		

> are the little berries on painted maples poisonous??>


That is part of the Acer family of maples which includes the chinese maple etc...  None of these organizations list the Japanese maple (or Acer palmatum) or any of its related species as toxic to humans or animals: ASPCA, University of Illinois Veterinary Medicine Library or the Cornell University's Department of Animal Sciences.

You will find that Acer tree leaves are served in some traditional japanese dishes.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 29, 2011)

I would talk to the neighbor, politely about trimming the tree that overhangs your land.  If he doesn't do it I would trim it myself.  I hate getting in bad with the neighbors but you have a right to use your property as much as he does.  I would tell him the pods are poisonous and he doesn't want to be libel for killing your animals.  It also prevents tree branches from falling on your fence and causing damage, something else he will be libel for.  We had this issue the neighbors at our house in the city.  They refused to trim a tree that overhung our driveway.  Eventually a large branch fell during a storm and damaged my truck.  Neighbor had to pay $3000 to fix the truck.  ALL of the trees were trimmed after that and one leaning precariously in the direction of our house was removed.


----------



## MCI (Sep 14, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about the goats eating the Mimosa. I've had no ill effects and this is for six goats. The past few weeks have let them eat their fill of Mimosa. I have been cutting out some trees and hauling them out to the goats. The limbs are full of leaves and pods. Just my 2, do what you think is best.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 14, 2011)

Depending upon where you live, you should have the right to trim ANY branches that overhang your property.  This goes for harvesting of fruit off trees also. If branches overhang your property: that portion of the tree is considered your property, much like if branches of fruit trees over hang the sidewalks, they are considered public property and can be harvested by anyone walking by them. Check with your town(if your neighbor refuses to cut the offending branches from his side of the property line) as to your right to cut them from your side of the property line.


----------

